# CUBASE VST 16-Spur-Aufnahme! Help!



## userdan (29. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ein großes Problem mit CUBASE VST!

Ich soll am Samstag abend eine kleinere Veranstaltung aufnehmen (16-spurig).

aber ich komm mit dem cubase net zurecht!

hab folgende hardware:

emu 1820 
creamware tdat a16 (wandler - adat-analog)
spirit studio 24/8/2

wie stell ich in cubase ein, dass ich 16 spuren gleichzeitig aufnehmen will?

bitte helft mir

ist wirklich dringend

DANKE!

Greuß


----------

